Ask HN: How do you calculate churn rate? - wtznc
======
mtmail
All 10 results on
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=How%20do%20you%20calcu...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=How%20do%20you%20calculate%20churn%20rate%3F)
explain it pretty well.

